# cjc-1295 cylce on and off question



## savalacad (Feb 29, 2012)

i was researching but its late and i hope somone has a answer for me how  long can i use cjc and whats the cycling on and off time is it like  steroids or not.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 29, 2012)

I am researching CjC and GHRP-6, i am going to fallow 5 days on 1 day off just give some time off to my research subject, if i am not mistaken both prods do not cause desensitization on small doses. I have local friends who has been researching for over 6 months 5 on 1 off and still seeing results.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 1, 2012)

There isn't a time frame for being off with it.taking it 5 days a week with the weekends off is enough time to desensitize.The longer your on the better the benefits.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 1, 2012)

Imosted nailed it for you.  I've been researching it for a few months straight now and all is good.


----------



## njc (Mar 1, 2012)

Use it everyday if you want.  If desensitization does actually occur you can resensitize in a matter of days.  So no worries really.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm looking at a EOD scenario after reading about hgh results being better dosed that way.  So same amount as a ED just administered EOD mimicking the body's spikes.  2x ghrp-2@200mcg 3xcjc@100 mcg and 1 hex at 200mcg for the evening.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 1, 2012)

If you look at OSL's thread, you can find a chart showing the approximate times of your body's own gh release.  Timing that with peptides would be best...


----------



## njc (Mar 3, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> I'm looking at a EOD scenario after reading about hgh results being better dosed that way. So same amount as a ED just administered EOD mimicking the body's spikes. 2x ghrp-2@200mcg 3xcjc@100 mcg and 1 hex at 200mcg for the evening.


 

GH spikes caused by exogenous GH supplementation is a whole different ballgame then the spikes caused with peptides.  GH creates a long spike.  Whereas peptides create short bursts which mimmick your bodies own pulsation pattern.  Based upon this, there is no reason to supplement GHRH/GHRP combo the same as you would with GH.  You are far better served using it daily.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 10, 2012)

njc said:


> GH spikes caused by exogenous GH supplementation is a whole different ballgame then the spikes caused with peptides.  GH creates a long spike.  Whereas peptides create short bursts which mimmick your bodies own pulsation pattern.  Based upon this, there is no reason to supplement GHRH/GHRP combo the same as you would with GH.  You are far better served using it daily.


What would the difference be?


----------

